# I don't know if I've said this before



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I used to have a cat named Nubey, and he did something once that made me laugh really hard. I had to get up to go to either school, or work, (don't remember which one) and I had just gotten out of the shower and got partially dried off when out of nowhere, my black cat Nubey decided to jump into my lap for some attention! I thought it was the funniest thing. He started rubbing my face, kissing me, purring in my ear, chirping at me. I couldn't help but laugh! That's just proof of how affectionate, friendly, and silly he was! He's been gone for about 2 or 3 years now, but that sweet personality of his is within me.


----------

